# FW Plant Question.



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, I have a few things to say:

First off, I just bought some live plants. When I got them home, I noticed the leaves had kind of a black texture on them. What is this and what do I do to fix it? Is it natural for it to do so?

Next, What is up with this. One of the stalks on my plant has red leaves on the under side. Why does it have a red colored stalk?

Finally, what species is this plant, and am I keeping it properly?

I have the lights ( 20w total ) running from 7am - 6pm. These two plants are the same species. They are both planted in my gravel substrate, and they are in with some fish, and a chunk of driftwood.

Any help?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

*Plants*

This is what I mean. Take a look.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like bacopa (not sure about spelling) plant to me. I have one that looks rather similar. Look up "pink bacopa" and see if you think it matches your plant.
If it is this plant, they are rather easy to keep.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

The black stuff is algae. Nothing to worry about. Should go away once your plants establish themselves. Plants just need light and nutrients. If your tank has fish, then you're covered. The only concern will come with your pleco gets hungry and decided to munch on your plants. If you notice this happening, invest in a bag of algae wafers. Pleco's love them, and it's an easy way to curve there hunger away from your fancy plants.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> The black stuff is algae. Nothing to worry about. Should go away once your plants establish themselves. Plants just need light and nutrients. If your tank has fish, then you're covered. The only concern will come with your pleco gets hungry and decided to munch on your plants. If you notice this happening, invest in a bag of algae wafers. Pleco's love them, and it's an easy way to curve there hunger away from your fancy plants.


Algae? Well, I will wait and see!

Yes, I know lots about plecos from about 5 years of keeping them. My new baby species is a "Bushynose" and they are more than likely not to eat live plants, they prefer driftwood ( like I have. )


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cam. your bushynose will need lots of algae wafers..along with other foods..they are omnivores ;but with a preference for algae and vegetable matter.they really do not eat driftwood for nutrition ; but to aid in digestion..if they don't get enough of the right foods ; they will eat plants...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been giving him 1 wafer every other day & some veggies.

Picture taken this morning:


----------

